# Rocket Bikes Comet Enduro Downhill Freeride



## minus (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

*Hier geht es direkt zur Versteigerung*

Ich verkaufe schweren Herzens ein sehr gut erhaltenes, nur circa 150 Testkilometer gefahrenes Downhill-/Freeride-/Enduro von Rocket Bikes. Das Rad steht da wie eine 1, hat nur kleinere Schläge auf dem Oberrohr und an den Sitzstrebe. Das Bike war 1 x für einen Test am Gardasee und ist wirklich sehr wenig gefahren worden. Nur der Acros-Steuersatz ist etwas locker und sollte nachjustiert werden. 

Ob tiefe Sprünge und Drops im Bikepark oder im Gelände, Downhill-Sessions oder Single Trails - alles geht mit dem Bike. Durch die verstellbare Wotan-Gabel und den Hugin-Dämpfer lässt sich sogar eine sehr angenehme Sitzposition für Uphills einstellen, so dass das Bike auch sehr tourentauglich für Cross-Country-Einsätze eingestellt werden kann.

Das Bike ist von privater Hand zu verkaufen, deshalb kann ich keine Garantie geben. Jedoch steht das Bike bei mir in München und kann jederzeit, nach Terminvereinbarung, besichtigt und Probe gefahren werden. Gerne verschicke auch weitere Detailfotos auf Anfrage.

Gerne schicke ich Euch weitere Bilder in hoher Auflösung per Mail zu. Einen ersten Eindruck bekommt man aber schon vom dem Bike anhand der unten stehenden Bilder.

Folgende traumhafte Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Rocket Comet Enduro 18" Zoll
Gabel: Magura Wotan Mountain Enduro 160 mm Federweg
Dämpfer: Magura Hugin
Laufräder: Syncros Disc DS 28 Enduro / Freeride
Naben: Syncros Freeride
Bremsen und Bremshebel: Magura Louise VR 200 mm Disc, HR 180 mm Disc
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.9
Schalthebel: SRAM X.0
Sattel: Selle San Marco Special Freeride Edition
Sattelstütze: Ritchey
Reifen: Continental Mountain King 2.4 (nagelneu!)
Lenker: Syncros Gain 7075 Alloy gekröpft
Lenkergriffe: Syncros Schraubgriffe
Vorbau: Syncros
Steuersatz: Acros
Pedale: Crank
Kurbeln: Truvativ Stylo

Zum Rahmen:

Rocket Comet Enduro
Rahmenkonstruktion: Viergelenker, mit vier Industrielager
Rahmenmaterial: Alu 7005
Rahmengrößen: 18 Zoll
Rahmengewicht: 3000 gramm
Federweg: einstellbar variabel 90-130mm
Farbe: mattschwarz lackiert

Zur Gabel:

Wotan: Vollkommen neu entwickelte, mit einzigartigem Design glänzende Enduro- und Freeride-Luftfedergabel. 160mm Federweg, bequem verstellbar vom Lenker aus auf 120mm per Flightcontrol remote. Tauchrohre im supersteifen Double Arch Design (DAD) mit Steckachsenaufnahme und Postmount 8" Disc Anbau-Augen. Alle Verstellknöpfe aus hochwertigem Aluminium.

Zu den Scheibenbremsen:

Bremsgriff mit neuer BAT (Bite Adjuste Technology) Druckpunkt- und bewährter Griffweiteneinstellung (Reach Adjust) im frischen Design. Bremshebel und Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel aus Carbon. Revolutionäre Ventidisc Bremsscheibe mit 15 % verbesserter Kühlung durch das neue extravagante Spiderdesign. die um 20% vergrößerten Bremsbeläge garantieren, bei gleicher Bremspower, einen geringeren Verschleiß - das schont den Geldbeutel.

Vollhydraulische Scheibenbremse mit vollständig integriertem Ausgleichsbehälter (offenes System). Zweikolben-Festsattel im »one piece« Design (aus einem Stück) für maximale Stabilität mit automatischer Belagsnachstellung. ·Belagsdickenprüfung ohne Demontage der Beläge.
Die vielseitige Bremse ist für eine Großzahl an Anwendungsmöglichkeiten geeignet. Egal ob Freeride, Enduro, X-Country, All Mountain oder Tour, die Louise ist immer eine gute Wahl.

Zum Dämpfer:

Neu entwickeltes, vielseitig einsetzbares Luftfederbein. Das geniale Dämpfungssystem «Albert Plus» erlaubt eine getrennte Einstellung von High- und Lowspeed Druckstufendämpfung. Damit wird das lästige Wippen beim Bergauf-Fahren verhindert. Die Plattform lässt sich individuell über den Lowspeed-Einstellknopf in einem weiten Einstellbereich einstellen. Ein großes Luftkammervolumen erlaubt niedrige Betriebsdrücke. Alle Bedienelemente (Luftventil und Dämpfungseinstellungen) sind auf einer Seite untergebracht. Die hochhwertigen Kugelgelenklager reduzieren die Querbelastungen auf das Federbein auf ein Minimum. Die Elastomer-Negativfeder, eine im Automobilbereich millionenfach bewährte Technik, stimmt sich automatisch auf das Fahrergewicht ab.

Testurteil aus dem Mountainbike Rider Magazin:

Das Comet ist ein gelungener Allround- Freerider mit super Bergab-Eigenschaften, der sich problemlos aber auch in Richtung Start fahren lässt. Die sinnvolle und hochwertige Ausstattung machen vor allem im Enduro-/ Freeride Einsatz richtig Spaß, das Bike hat aber auch volles DH-/ Dual-Potential.

*Hier geht es direkt zur Versteigerung*


----------

